# Bucks vs Bulls, Nov 3, 2009



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

the Bulls beat writers have notices Jennings:



> This could be an interesting matchup tonight when Milwaukee visits the United Center. Jennings, listed at 6-feet-1, is in the mold of Indiana's T.J. Ford - a lightning quick, smaller guard. Rose is taller, stronger and an explosive athlete.
> 
> "In AAU, we played against each other like three times when he played for SoCal, him and Kevin Love and all them," Rose said. "They beat us all three times, but they were real competitive games. He's a good player, there's no doubt."
> 
> ...


http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=333667&src=150


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Teams: Bucks (1-1) vs. Chicago Bulls (1-2).
> 
> When: 7 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/68816427.html


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's to Jennings thrashing 'em tonight :cheers:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Jennings, 13/3/2 at half. Bogut with eight points and eight rebounds. Up by 14, not too bad.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Jennings, 13/3/2 at half. Bogut with eight points and eight rebounds. Up by 14, not too bad.


I'd like to think it's the Bucks great defense but I think the Bulls are just flat, flat, flat all on their own for some reason. Or it's the loss of Redd making the Bucks better.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

narek said:


> I'd like to think it's the Bucks great defense but I think the Bulls are just flat, flat, flat all on their own for some reason. Or it's the loss of Redd making the Bucks better.


Id say its a little bit of both, the Bucks are a much more aggresive team when redd isnt out there, also our offense flows better without him, on the same note the bulls are missing alot of easy shots.. Jennings, Bell, Bogut and Warrick all looking good so far


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Jennings the leading scorer still. Game's edging closer..couple of fouls, one shooting that shouldn't have been


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bigger problem was our no scoring offense skiles had in for the 2nd half of the third quarter, Ridnour, Bell, Ilyasova and Moute should never play together ever again


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Agreed. tie game now. damn.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

The fouls/Deng are killing us.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

what a pathetic 2nd half


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

****


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

**** this ****.. Ersan belongs on the mother****ing bench.. **** YOU Ilyasova


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> **** this ****.. Ersan belongs on the mother****ing bench.. **** YOU Ilyasova


I don't understand what was going on there at all. How did he end up with the ball in the play Skiles designed? I can't believe that was what Skiles intended.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Worst ****ing last play ever.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

narek said:


> I don't understand what was going on there at all. How did he end up with the ball in the play Skiles designed? I can't believe that was what Skiles intended.


Im sure it wasnt, but i wouldve rather had meeks on the floor than ilyasova.. Ersan has shown nothing so far. I just told dornado i got to stop getting so upset when i knew this team was going to be like this, but nights like tonight are games we just give away.. makes me want to kick someone in the balls... 79 more nights of wanting to cut myself i said... but perhaps he gave me the best words of wisdom to get through the year "Just enjoy the Brandon Jennings show"


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Im sure it wasnt, but i wouldve rather had meeks on the floor than ilyasova.. Ersan has shown nothing so far. I just told dornado i got to stop getting so upset when i knew this team was going to be like this, but nights like tonight are games we just give away.. makes me want to kick someone in the balls... 79 more nights of wanting to cut myself i said... but perhaps he gave me the best words of wisdom to get through the year "Just enjoy the Brandon Jennings show"


That is good advice.

I wish somene would ask Skiles why he's putting certain people out on the floor at the same time. I'd like to hear his explanation of a certain non non-scoring line up.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

"Q: On the last play, was Ilyasova to take the shot?
A: No, it was not a shot we wanted to take. We talked about that, that we wanted to put the ball on the floor and see how they responded and look at the options on the outside that might be cleared. He looked like he meant to take the three the whole time."

Options on the outside that might be cleared? Or, you know, design something for the 12 ticks left.


----------

